# Moving to Bath



## dragonflyblu (Oct 8, 2007)

Okay we have accepted a job in Bath. I need the run-down. The job is in Corston which is a small town towards Bristol about 10 mins out of Bath. We have a 9 month old daughter but she sleeps with us so we only need one bedroom and one living area. We dont have that much to spend as we are paying off debts in Aust. I want to try to keep rent as low as we can. We are flexible in where we live but would prefer hubby not to commute too far as he works long hours. Would ideally love to live in a small country town and just go into bath city for weekends or shopping trips.

So any tips for relocating to UK, Bath. Any things I should look out for. Any country areas to suggest?

What do you think about finding a place on-line and renting it site-unseen?

How much does it cost to eat, heat a place etc?

And what is the deal with these council taxes? Could they really cost as much as I think they do?


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi, 

Hopefully you've found the answers to these questions by now.

One thing as a UK landlord - it can be quite difficult to find a place online and rent it sight unseen unless you are going through a letting agent. Anything that comes direct to a landlord from overseas is usually taken to be a con. 

There are a lot of UK property websites such as rightmove, vebra, yourmove etc.

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Hi,

I lived in Wiltshire, approx 19 miles outside of Bath. I found the area to be expensive compared to my home county of Bedfordshire.

Bath is a beautiful city, I loved it as there were plenty of antique shops for me to lose myself in! Bristol is also great for days out and shopping trips - there is a big shopping centre but the name escapes me!!

Is it possible your husband's new employer may be able to help with relocation?

Good luck in your new life.


----------



## dragonflyblu (Oct 8, 2007)

Thanks for the reply. After much consideration, and basically not willing to go though the whole work visa thing (trip to munich for a bioscan! and then wait a few months - lots of paperwork, expense etc etc.The work visa was such alot of work and the company could only do some of it. maybe we are spoilt after being in germany where it was easy for us to come here with a job.) we decided not to take the job. the relocation to the Uk was just not worth the stress.


----------

